# SJW Jersey Devil Century



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

Has anyone done this ride? Thoughts?


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

I did it many years ago and the website describes the ride pretty well. The terrain is mostly flat, some rolling sections. The 100 mile route is 2 50 mile loops out of the park so if your not feeling it you can bail easily. The only major issue would be weather related. It's usually cooler by that time so wind and or rain could be an issue.


----------



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

ok, thanks. This is going to be my first event, so I'll probably just do the 50 mile loop in the morning.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

It would be a good first event. Nice riding and the price is still reasonable.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*good ride*



djcastagna said:


> Has anyone done this ride? Thoughts?


I’ve done it the last 2 or 3 years. I like the loop format in that you get toss cool morning clothing in your car at the end of loop 1. Overall I think it’s a good route. The first loop going southwest towards the bay is more scenic and has a few more rolling hills. One note: the roads in that area tend to have a rougher surface. Not potholed, just not as smooth, which can beat you up a bit. The second loop goes more northwest towards Gloucester Co. Rest stops are fine and the lunch is decent as well. In turns of turnout, I would guess it’s only a few hundred, so it can be a bit lonely on the second loop


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, it's a well-run, good ride with options - 50, 75 or 100mi.
South Jersey Wheelmen (SJW) also has a similar ride in August, Green Branch Park or some such. Worth checking out.


----------



## Goblox (Aug 7, 2012)

Def seems like something worth checking out


----------



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

all signed up for it! very excited. Anybody else joining me?


----------



## Rip Van Cycle (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm considering making this my first century. 
Thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## bobeb (Sep 9, 2012)

djcastagna said:


> all signed up for it! very excited. Anybody else joining me?


have you found anyone to right with on the JD Century?


----------



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

yes, a friend of mine is joining me.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Weather looking agreeable.
I'm getting psyched...


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*I'll be there*



NJgreyhead said:


> Weather looking agreeable.
> I'm getting psyched...


Planning to be there. Probably show my rbr jersey colors


----------



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

ive been excited since i signed up.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Man, what a wind today. Kicked my butt. Same as last year, come to think of it.

And some of the best food of any ride I know. Love the homemade baked goods!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*winds*



NJgreyhead said:


> Man, what a wind today. Kicked my butt. Same as last year, come to think of it.
> 
> And some of the best food of any ride I know. Love the homemade baked goods!


The first half of the first loop was disheartening because of the winds. I pushed myself to do the second loop and I was glad I did. While still super windy it was mostly a crosswind and some good tailwind on return. I did not see many folks on the second loop though


----------



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

i had alot of fun doing this ride. the wind was crazy! it was worse than the hills. the food at the end was awesome, but i was expecting a little more during the loop. 

overall, a great experience and looking forward to doing another one soon.


----------

